# Cat's purring has healing powers



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It is already well-established fact that having cats or dogs in the family improves your health. Even the _Centers for Disease Control and Prevention_ acknowledges it. Many studies have found a variety of health benefits derived from petting and interacting with companion animals.

But purring in particular has been shown to heal numerous illnesses and conditions.

https://animalwellnessmagazine.com/can-your-cats-purr-heal/


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you for that fascinating article! 
They really are gifts to us, in my imagination I can see another race bringing them here for us in an eon, they are so mysterious, mystical and whimsical!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a believer! certainly relaxes me! the foster I just adopted is a master purrer thank goodness. : )


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

One thing that always surprises me is that small cats often seem to have the biggest purrs. It seems that with kittens, the purr is bigger than the cat. When our little female purrs, it's louder than when our big male (almost twice her size) does.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

For me, any time I hear a cat purring, it makes me laugh inside and I smile and feel all fuzzy & warm. But if a cat is sitting on my lap, or is near my face, just hearing a LOUD purr just makes me laugh. I think the louder the purr, the happier the cat is. But there's also other signs of a cat being happy such as tail twitches, wrapping their tails around our legs, meowing (or as I like to call it: "chirping") and for me, what really makes me laugh and pet a cat is if a cat comes up to me (doesn't matter if it's one of my own, a friend's cat (or cats), or even a cat I've never met) and just flops over, lays there in the middle of the floor, just looking at me as if to say "what are you doing standing there, looking at me HUMAN?! PET ME!!!!!!!!!!!!" and purring like crazy. They know how to charm us into doing things for them, don't they?


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i think the "cooing" like a pigeon is the best! i can't get enough of it. of course, i love hearing them snore as well. ha ha!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What makes me laugh the most is when a cat comes up to me, rubs against my legs, chirps at me to pet them, purrs like a maniac, and out of nowhere, I sit down, and they're on my lap within seconds. I can feel their purr emanating throughout my body, and it feels great. Believe me though, I know that they're in love with me by the way they look at me. My black buddy boy used to do something extremely adorable ALL THE TIME that made me laugh and feel special. Sometimes (and this DID happen very often), I'd be in the middle of watching TV or working on my computer, and my black buddy boy would run downstairs jump on my bed and meow at me to pet him. He was front declawed, so it was nice when he massaged me. I once fell asleep to his massaging & purring. Most refreshing nap I ever had.


----------



## Moondancer (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree with you. The purring of my cat is very relaxing to me, furthermore I think that she knows it and insists on a certain minimum of "daddy lap time" everyday. Every morning after she goes out for her morning business, she returns to our back porch door and waits patiently for me to take my coffee up into the wooded area and enjoy watching the birds, clouds, and squirrels with her while she sits in my lap and purrs. We do this every morning, winter or summer, unless it is raining. Sitting in the woods on a lawn chair wearing my old Navy pea coat may seem odd, but it really is therapy for me. She will wait for hours until I come out. In the evening I get another 15 to 20 minute "treatment" while I am reading.

My wife believes that this little stray cat does me a lot of good.


----------

